# Removing Bees from Under Soffit



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Remove the soffit covering if any and cut the comb out. If there are any bees left brush them off. Cones and vacuums are just extra weight if you can reach the space.


----------



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

Is the attic accessible?

If so, I'd consider putting up a barrier or using a repellent before starting removal. My neighbor wound up with an attic full of very angry wasps when the exterminator tried to kill them from outside.


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

Cut-out would be quicker especially if they are newly established. You will need a little handy knowledge for the soffit removal/replacement if you want a professional job. First you'll need to determine if it's wood soffit, aluminum soffit, vinyl soffit, or wood covered by aluminum or vinyl soffit. If you could take a picture I could give you some great access advice. Try to get some pics from various angles for best results. Beekeeping is my hobby, home renovations is my living.

Later, John


----------



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

John V said:


> Cut-out would be quicker...


Just to make myself clear, do NOT try to remove them via the attic. I thought it might be prudent to block their access, but going through the soffit is the only way that makes sense. In any case, it sounds like John has the experience and advice you'll need.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I did a soffit removal about 3 weeks ago. I tore open the underside to get to them and my bee vacuum was pretty useless. I used smoke (heavily at times) and cut the hanging mass into the nuc I was holding. They had only been there 3 days but they had built 6 combs the center one was 6 inches long. The queen had already laid a few eggs but I didn't use them. I found the queen afterwards and marked her. The hive is doing well with the first batch of brood now beginning to hatch, drawing comb and building up nicely in my back yard.


----------

